# diy video?



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

hey guys, i figured out of the forums i'm on this would be the place, if any, to get some help. my interest has been peaked in buying raw lcd modules and i was wondering if anybody had some experience. ive spent the better part of the day searching the net and information is scarce. any links or information would be appreciated.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

pretty much nope.

if you are talking about LCD panels, you cant do anything with them without the associated controller. this goes for TVs or computer screens.


----------



## Led (May 13, 2008)

internecine said:


> pretty much nope.
> 
> if you are talking about LCD panels, you cant do anything with them without the associated controller. this goes for TVs or computer screens.


yep.


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> hey guys, i figured out of the forums i'm on this would be the place, if any, to get some help. my interest has been peaked in buying raw lcd modules and i was wondering if anybody had some experience. ive spent the better part of the day searching the net and information is scarce. any links or information would be appreciated.


The trick is to take an entire LCD TV or monitor, and use it to make your projector. 

Lumenlab's simple guide to projector construction.

I've got a fully stripped and ready-to-use BenQ 15" XGA LCD panel if you'd like to take it off my hands.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

http://www.diyprojectorcompany.com/


----------

